# Ordered A 10Th Anniversary 301Bq!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, as expected the trip to our local dealer today yielded an order for a 10th anniversary edition 301bq. The wife and kids loved the floor plan, storage space, and the "curvy" ceiling. Mom and dad like the private bedroom and the fact that the kids are happy. Mike Thompson RV in Santa Fe Springs, CA came within $300 of Lakeshore's price (if we had Lakeshore deliver), and $1,000 if we drove to Michigan and picked it up ourselves. Well, my time is worth $1,000 so we stayed with the dealer who we have now purchased three Outbacks from. They gave us $2,000 more for our 28RSDS than Holman or Lakeshore would have, so all is good. We ordered the Moonlight interior and should have the trailer in 4-6 weeks. Now the list of mods already has my head spinning - adjustable floor vents, Maxx Fan, 24" television, new struts for the queen bed storage space....oooohhh!!!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Excellent choice on the 301BQ!


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

dhdb said:


> Excellent choice on the 301BQ!


Outstanding price! How long do you have to wait! We pick up ours tomorrow...so yes I too think you made an excellent choice. Our kids have nicknamed this trailer "Mr Opposite" since the bunks are in the front and the master bedroom in the back.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

We love our 301BQ sure you will!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

bdstuart said:


> Excellent choice on the 301BQ!


Outstanding price! How long do you have to wait! We pick up ours tomorrow...so yes I too think you made an excellent choice. Our kids have nicknamed this trailer "Mr Opposite" since the bunks are in the front and the master bedroom in the back.
[/quote]

Are you picking up a 301BQ also?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

bdstuart said:


> Excellent choice on the 301BQ!


Outstanding price! How long do you have to wait! We pick up ours tomorrow...so yes I too think you made an excellent choice. Our kids have nicknamed this trailer "Mr Opposite" since the bunks are in the front and the master bedroom in the back.
[/quote]

The dealer said 4-6 weeks, but it may not take that long. Hopefully we'll have it before Memorial Day. Interestingly, while my kids like the interior of the trailer, they think that the new front cap with the "mouth and eyeballs" is a little scary. One of their friends said the same thing. Silly girlies...


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

The dealer said 4-6 weeks, but it may not take that long. Hopefully we'll have it before Memorial Day. Interestingly, while my kids like the interior of the trailer, they think that the new front cap with the "mouth and eyeballs" is a little scary. One of their friends said the same thing. Silly girlies...
[/quote]

Tell them it will scare away all the "bad stuff" at nite.


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

dhdb said:


> Excellent choice on the 301BQ!


Outstanding price! How long do you have to wait! We pick up ours tomorrow...so yes I too think you made an excellent choice. Our kids have nicknamed this trailer "Mr Opposite" since the bunks are in the front and the master bedroom in the back.
[/quote]

Are you picking up a 301BQ also?
[/quote]

Yes...in less than 24 hours


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats. Our family (DW, myself, 2 kids and the dog) love our 301 BQ. The only mod I did to the struts was to remove the screws and put in some small nuts, bolts and washers...1 screw stripped itself from the wood base and I wasn't having any more of that.

Michael


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Michael said:


> Congrats. Our family (DW, myself, 2 kids and the dog) love our 301 BQ. The only mod I did to the struts was to remove the screws and put in some small nuts, bolts and washers...1 screw stripped itself from the wood base and I wasn't having any more of that.
> 
> Michael


The struts for the queen bed storage area don't seem quite long enough. We couldn't lift the mattress high enough to where you could easily put big items in the space. Should be an easy fix with longer / stronger struts (or just ditch them entirely and use a stick). Does anybody happen to know what the tongue hitch receiver height is on this model when it's sitting level? We'll be moving from the 28RSDS without the axle flip and 14" rims and tires. I'm thinking I'll have to raise my hitch about 4-5 inches.


----------



## camper-dance (Mar 19, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Well, as expected the trip to our local dealer today yielded an order for a 10th anniversary edition 301bq. The wife and kids loved the floor plan, storage space, and the "curvy" ceiling. Mom and dad like the private bedroom and the fact that the kids are happy. Mike Thompson RV in Santa Fe Springs, CA came within $300 of Lakeshore's price (if we had Lakeshore deliver), and $1,000 if we drove to Michigan and picked it up ourselves. Well, my time is worth $1,000 so we stayed with the dealer who we have now purchased three Outbacks from. They gave us $2,000 more for our 28RSDS than Holman or Lakeshore would have, so all is good. We ordered the Moonlight interior and should have the trailer in 4-6 weeks. Now the list of mods already has my head spinning - adjustable floor vents, Maxx Fan, 24" television, new struts for the queen bed storage space....oooohhh!!!


So it looks like I will be matching your purchase and similat tow vehicle. We are buying from Homan in Ohio and live in Idaho. How do you think the Tundra will do towing the 301BQ?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

camper-dance said:


> Well, as expected the trip to our local dealer today yielded an order for a 10th anniversary edition 301bq. The wife and kids loved the floor plan, storage space, and the "curvy" ceiling. Mom and dad like the private bedroom and the fact that the kids are happy. Mike Thompson RV in Santa Fe Springs, CA came within $300 of Lakeshore's price (if we had Lakeshore deliver), and $1,000 if we drove to Michigan and picked it up ourselves. Well, my time is worth $1,000 so we stayed with the dealer who we have now purchased three Outbacks from. They gave us $2,000 more for our 28RSDS than Holman or Lakeshore would have, so all is good. We ordered the Moonlight interior and should have the trailer in 4-6 weeks. Now the list of mods already has my head spinning - adjustable floor vents, Maxx Fan, 24" television, new struts for the queen bed storage space....oooohhh!!!


So it looks like I will be matching your purchase and similat tow vehicle. We are buying from Homan in Ohio and live in Idaho. How do you think the Tundra will do towing the 301BQ?
[/quote]

If I hadn't been towing our 28RSDS with the Tundra for the past 4 years, I'd probably be a little more apprehensive. As it stands, the Tundra has been a flawless performer and has handled everything I've thrown at it - rain, winds, snow, mountains, long distance trips. We'll be gaining a few feet and about 1,000 pounds, so I guess we'll see how it goes. There are members here that have been towing Syndey edition trailers and Outbacks that are longer and heavier than the 301bq and they haven't related any real issues. If I have any doubts about our safety, I have money set aside for one of the many 3/4 or 1 ton trucks that are out there looking for new owners! When we first started towing, I was using my wife's Toyota Sequioa to pull our old 1991 Kit 22 foot trailer. Many white-knuckle experiences with that setup, and I don't want to go there again!


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

So it looks like I will be matching your purchase and similat tow vehicle. We are buying from Homan in Ohio and live in Idaho. How do you think the Tundra will do towing the 301BQ?
[/quote]

If I hadn't been towing our 28RSDS with the Tundra for the past 4 years, I'd probably be a little more apprehensive. As it stands, the Tundra has been a flawless performer and has handled everything I've thrown at it - rain, winds, snow, mountains, long distance trips. We'll be gaining a few feet and about 1,000 pounds, so I guess we'll see how it goes. There are members here that have been towing Syndey edition trailers and Outbacks that are longer and heavier than the 301bq and they haven't related any real issues. If I have any doubts about our safety, I have money set aside for one of the many 3/4 or 1 ton trucks that are out there looking for new owners! When we first started towing, I was using my wife's Toyota Sequioa to pull our old 1991 Kit 22 foot trailer. Many white-knuckle experiences with that setup, and I don't want to go there again!
[/quote]

We are towing our new 301BQ with a 2010 tundra. No issues at all. Tows it like a champ, including up and down the Appalachians on the way back from Holman's. Previously, we had a Wildwood that weighed 300 pounds more than the 301BQ and we towed it from Alaska to VA with the Tundra...the Tundra can handle it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

bdstuart said:


> So it looks like I will be matching your purchase and similat tow vehicle. We are buying from Homan in Ohio and live in Idaho. How do you think the Tundra will do towing the 301BQ?


If I hadn't been towing our 28RSDS with the Tundra for the past 4 years, I'd probably be a little more apprehensive. As it stands, the Tundra has been a flawless performer and has handled everything I've thrown at it - rain, winds, snow, mountains, long distance trips. We'll be gaining a few feet and about 1,000 pounds, so I guess we'll see how it goes. There are members here that have been towing Syndey edition trailers and Outbacks that are longer and heavier than the 301bq and they haven't related any real issues. If I have any doubts about our safety, I have money set aside for one of the many 3/4 or 1 ton trucks that are out there looking for new owners! When we first started towing, I was using my wife's Toyota Sequioa to pull our old 1991 Kit 22 foot trailer. Many white-knuckle experiences with that setup, and I don't want to go there again!
[/quote]

We are towing our new 301BQ with a 2010 tundra. No issues at all. Tows it like a champ, including up and down the Appalachians on the way back from Holman's. Previously, we had a Wildwood that weighed 300 pounds more than the 301BQ and we towed it from Alaska to VA with the Tundra...the Tundra can handle it.
[/quote]

Excellent! Good to know that the Tundra should be able to handle the load. Have you made any modifications to your truck (shocks, airbags, etc?).


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent! Good to know that the Tundra should be able to handle the load. Have you made any modifications to your truck (shocks, airbags, etc?).
[/quote]

I did add airbags and that made a large difference in the ride. No worries about the back of the truck dragging down...just pump up the bags and go. Would certainly do it all over again and recommend it. Of course also have a WDH, sway bar set-up

Another thing that I was surprised by was how much smoother and better the ride while towing the Outback versus the 2007 Wildwood. That was a nice surprise


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

bdstuart, you wouldn't happen to know the receiver height of a perfectly level 301bq would you







??? I'm pretty sure I'll need to raise my hitch head, but I only have a couple of inches of adjustment on the hitch bar. If I need a new bar, I'll have to get one before we make the trip to trade in the 28rsds and pick up the 301bq. Thanks!! Also, what airbags did you get?


----------



## bdstuart (Apr 16, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> bdstuart, you wouldn't happen to know the receiver height of a perfectly level 301bq would you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, don't know the height. Just let Holman make the adjustments. Firestone air bags, that was a while ago and in AK...just took what they had in stock


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The suspense is killing me!! It's only been about 3 1/2 weeks since we ordered our 301BQ, and the dealer says we may have another 5 weeks to wait. AUGGHHH!!! I've looked at every photo of every 301BQ on-line, planned every mod I can think of, and read every post on this web site. I think I'm gonna go to Camping World this weekend and push a shopping cart up and down the aisles just in case I've forgotten something....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> The suspense is killing me!! It's only been about 3 1/2 weeks since we ordered our 301BQ, and the dealer says we may have another 5 weeks to wait. AUGGHHH!!! I've looked at every photo of every 301BQ on-line, planned every mod I can think of, and read every post on this web site. I think I'm gonna go to Camping World this weekend and push a shopping cart up and down the aisles just in case I've forgotten something....


Man...that sucks. Hoping you get it sooner.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

So when are we starting our own 301bq forum!!!(ha ha) We love ours and it has head up well, 48 states and 29,000 miles so far. The only issue we have had was the floor around the middle vent went a bit spongy but the deal was able to firm it up by adding some more support. But our poor trailer has had a little more wear and tear that the average that's for sure...!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

So, it's been almost a month and a half since we ordered our 301BQ, and the dealer's revised estimate of 4-6 weeks for delivery is now "maybe" by the end of June. Well, maybe I'll cancel my local order and make a road trip to Michigan or Ohio! Apparently Gilligan is busy building other models, and won't get around to a 301 run for a while. Would have been nice to actually go camping this summer with a new trailer!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Did a quick search and found a couple of new 301BQs up in Portland.

Curtis Trailers
Portland, Oregon
800-345-1363
503-760-1363

They also have one where I bought mine in Virginia for $24,900, if you want to make a serious cross country drive.

Reines RV Center, Inc.
Manassas, Virginia
800-785-4642
703-392-1100

I love my 301BQ, think everyone should have one!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Bob in Virginia said:


> Did a quick search and found a couple of new 301BQs up in Portland.
> 
> Curtis Trailers
> Portland, Oregon
> ...


I've seen those in my search for another option besides waiting and drumming my fingers on the table. The Curtis 301 has the Russet interior, and the Reines 301 isn't a 10th anniversary edition. We're looking for a 10th anniversary edition with the moonlight interior. Actually, I want a 10th anniversary edition with all white cabinets and the old "fawn" interior, but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Did a quick search and found a couple of new 301BQs up in Portland.
> 
> Curtis Trailers
> Portland, Oregon
> ...


I've seen those in my search for another option besides waiting and drumming my fingers on the table. The Curtis 301 has the Russet interior, and the Reines 301 isn't a 10th anniversary edition. We're looking for a 10th anniversary edition with the moonlight interior. Actually, I want a 10th anniversary edition with all white cabinets and the old "fawn" interior, but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen!
[/quote]

I'm not a big fan for Curtis Trailers, but they are about 15 mins from my house....I'd be happy to swing by there and check out their 301BQ if you are interested. Or you can do what we did and drive to Michigan and back...have a GREAT family vacation and get an AWESOME price too.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did a quick search and found a couple of new 301BQs up in Portland.
> 
> Curtis Trailers
> Portland, Oregon
> ...


I've seen those in my search for another option besides waiting and drumming my fingers on the table. The Curtis 301 has the Russet interior, and the Reines 301 isn't a 10th anniversary edition. We're looking for a 10th anniversary edition with the moonlight interior. Actually, I want a 10th anniversary edition with all white cabinets and the old "fawn" interior, but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen!
[/quote]

I'm not a big fan for Curtis Trailers, but they are about 15 mins from my house....I'd be happy to swing by there and check out their 301BQ if you are interested. Or you can do what we did and drive to Michigan and back...have a GREAT family vacation and get an AWESOME price too.
[/quote]
From the photos online, I'm pretty sure the Curtis 301 has the Russet interior, and the wifey wants moonlight. Our local dealer is giving me $14,000 for our 28RSDS and Lakeshore / Holman would probably only give me $12,000 and I'd have to haul it halfway across the country. The local dealer's price for the 301BQ is $27,000 and Lakeshore / Holman is $22,000 plus $3,300 for shipping so the cost would essentially be the same. Driving to Oregon would save me a bunch on gas, time and lodging though...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> So, it's been almost a month and a half since we ordered our 301BQ, and the dealer's revised estimate of 4-6 weeks for delivery is now "maybe" by the end of June. Well, maybe I'll cancel my local order and make a road trip to Michigan or Ohio! Apparently Gilligan is busy building other models, and won't get around to a 301 run for a while. Would have been nice to actually go camping this summer with a new trailer!


Sorry to hear they've pushed back the delivery date. It's agonizing how slow the calendar moves when you're waiting for a new toy to arrive. I hate to rub salt in your wounds, but we had the opposite experience last year. We ordered our 250RS near the end of March, and were told it would arrive around the 1st of July. It ended up arriving just after the 1st of June, and we picked it up on the 11th.

In the end, it's worth the wait to get the one you want. We could have had a different color interior in the middle of April, but decided to wait it out.

Hang in there!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

duggy said:


> So, it's been almost a month and a half since we ordered our 301BQ, and the dealer's revised estimate of 4-6 weeks for delivery is now "maybe" by the end of June. Well, maybe I'll cancel my local order and make a road trip to Michigan or Ohio! Apparently Gilligan is busy building other models, and won't get around to a 301 run for a while. Would have been nice to actually go camping this summer with a new trailer!


Sorry to hear they've pushed back the delivery date. It's agonizing how slow the calendar moves when you're waiting for a new toy to arrive. I hate to rub salt in your wounds, but we had the opposite experience last year. We ordered our 250RS near the end of March, and were told it would arrive around the 1st of July. It ended up arriving just after the 1st of June, and we picked it up on the 11th.

In the end, it's worth the wait to get the one you want. We could have had a different color interior in the middle of April, but decided to wait it out.

Hang in there!








[/quote]
The same happened when we ordered our 28RSDS in May four years ago. I think they told us July and it came in sometime in June. Guess this time we get to wait


----------

